# 7.41 Rubik's Cube on cam PB!



## McNugget³ (Apr 26, 2017)

I got a 7.41 PB after 4 months of cubing! I still average about 14 but I hope to be averaging sub 12 soon. Yeah I know it was technically a +2 (accidentally pushed finger with R layer when hitting the space bar) but this is unofficial so I think it doesn't matter. So happy with this solve though!


----------



## Malkom (Apr 26, 2017)

If you average 14 why do you have a sub11 Ao12? Seems a little suspicous


----------



## McNugget³ (Apr 26, 2017)

Malkom said:


> If you average 14 why do you have a sub11 Ao12? Seems a little suspicous


I was having a really good session. My ao100 is 13.88 and I progress really fast. Most of my solves now are 10 or 11.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 26, 2017)

FOUR MONTHS of cubing and you're that fast?! Dude, that's crazy. When you hit sub-12 (which it seems like you're pretty close to if you're not there already), just remember that it took me 5 years to achieve those times. 

That's insane. Can't wait to see how fast you get in the future.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 26, 2017)

If this is real I'm sorry, but I'm really, really skeptical.

reconstruction:
D R' //cross
L U L' //f2l1
U' R U2 R' r' U' R U M' //f2l2
U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' //f2l3
y' R U R' U' R U R' //f2l4
R U R' U' R' F R F' //oll
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R(2?)' //pll
this isn't as bad as some *fake* solves but that looks WAY too good to be real. 2 move cross + 4 super easy f2l cases + sexysledge + u-perm = lmao
reaction:
number of posts: 2
number of solves since you averaged 25 seconds: 150
WCA ID:
Time it takes most people to get sub-15: Over 18 months [citation needed]
Convince me that this somehow isn't a fake solve because I don't buy it.


----------



## McNugget³ (Apr 26, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> If this is real I'm sorry, but I'm really, really skeptical.
> 
> reconstruction:
> D R' //cross
> ...


Wow you even reconstructed it. Yes it's possible to have a two move cross. I saw that and decided to start recording. It was just a lucky solve, not fake. I have been progressing really fast lately, I spent a really long time working on my f2l and now I can get f2l done (without cross) in about 4 seconds. It's not a fake solve, I know it may seem that way but it was just a lucky scramble. And it hasn't been 150 solves since I averaged 25 lol..

Edit: I'm really active on the cubers reddit, I just made an account here to share this solve



DGCubes said:


> FOUR MONTHS of cubing and you're that fast?! Dude, that's crazy. When you hit sub-12 (which it seems like you're pretty close to if you're not there already), just remember that it took me 5 years to achieve those times.
> 
> That's insane. Can't wait to see how fast you get in the future.


Haha thank you!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 26, 2017)

Max Park said it took him about a year to get sub 10, and that's already ridiculous, I'd be amazed if you could do it before then.


DGCubes said:


> FOUR MONTHS of cubing and you're that fast?! Dude, that's crazy. When you hit sub-12 (which it seems like you're pretty close to if you're not there already), just remember that it took me 5 years to achieve those times.
> 
> That's insane. Can't wait to see how fast you get in the future.


I'm just glad I'm not the only one.
A difference we might have from some fast improving cubers is that when we learn new stuff, we stay content with it and the rest of the method for a while till we master it and then look to move on. (Especially during intermediate stages) 
My guess tho


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 26, 2017)

McNugget³ said:


> Wow you even reconstructed it. Yes it's possible to have a two move cross. I saw that and decided to start recording. It was just a lucky solve, not fake. I have been progressing really fast lately, I spent a really long time working on my f2l and now I can get f2l done (without cross) in about 4 seconds. It's not a fake solve, I know it may seem that way but it was just a lucky scramble. And it hasn't been 150 solves since I averaged 25 lol..
> 
> Edit: I'm really active on the cubers reddit, I just made an account here to share this solve


I'll give you the benefit of the doubt but I'm not 100% convinced


----------



## McNugget³ (Apr 26, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Max Park said it took him about a year to get sub 10, and that's already ridiculous, I'd be amazed if you could do it before then.
> 
> I'm just glad I'm not the only one.
> A difference we might have from some fast improving cubers is that when we learn new stuff, we stay content with it and the rest of the method for a while till we master it and then look to move on. (Especially during intermediate stages)
> My guess tho



Yeah, let's just say I'm never content with my times. Now that I have a 7.41 pb whenever I get above 10 I am disappointed haha.. And I always know that there is something I have to improve on.



JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt but I'm not 100% convinced


Haha I understand


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 26, 2017)

McNugget³ said:


> Yeah, let's just say I'm never content with my times. Now that I have a 7.41 pb whenever I get above 10 I am disappointed haha.. And I always know that there is something I have to improve on.
> 
> 
> Haha I understand



Assuming it's legit, the fact that people don't believe it is the ultimate compliment.


----------



## McNugget³ (Apr 26, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Assuming it's legit, the fact that people don't believe it is the ultimate compliment.


Haha yeah I didn't think of that. When a solve is so good it looks fake


----------



## RhysC (Apr 27, 2017)

4/5 solves in the avg5 were sub-10. I'm sorry to sound terrible calling people out but your average of five was something I would have gotten close to when I was averaging around 10-11, not 14. Also I find no reaction weird, and if you average 14, I'm not sure why you didn't upload the average of 5 as well?


----------



## McNugget³ (Apr 27, 2017)

RhysC said:


> 4/5 solves in the avg5 were sub-10. I'm sorry to sound terrible calling people out but your average of five was something I would have gotten close to when I was averaging around 10-11, not 14. Also I find no reaction weird, and if you average 14, I'm not sure why you didn't upload the average of 5 as well?


My reaction was like that because my previous PB was 7.43, which I had set the day before so I guess being only 0.02 seconds faster I didn't react well. I didn't upload the ao5 because I only started recording after I saw an easy cross.. and then boom, 7.41. My current averages are: 13.68 ao100, 11.57 ao50, 11.21 ao12 and 11.46 ao5.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 27, 2017)

McNugget³ said:


> My reaction was like that because my previous PB was 7.43, which I had set the day before so I guess being only 0.02 seconds faster I didn't react well. I didn't upload the ao5 because I only started recording after I saw an easy cross.. and then boom, 7.41. My current averages are: 13.68 ao100, *11.57 ao50, 11.21 ao12 and 11.46 ao5*.



What's wrong with this?


----------



## McNugget³ (Apr 27, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> What's wrong with this?


Um I'm not sure?


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 27, 2017)

McNugget³ said:


> Um I'm not sure?


Your ao5 is worse than your ao12 xd


----------



## McNugget³ (Apr 27, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Your ao5 is worse than your ao12 xd


Yeah, the ao5 was one 11, one 10 and one sub 10 but was ruined by a 12.5 and 14 haha.


----------



## Malkom (Apr 27, 2017)

It would be nice to see you go to an actual completion and getting these times so we know for sure you're that fast


----------



## McNugget³ (Apr 27, 2017)

Malkom said:


> It would be nice to see you go to an actual completion and getting these times so we know for sure you're that fast


I live in Melbourne and missed out on going to a comp in a few weeks, but I'm definitely planning on going to the next comp that comes up after this one.


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (Apr 27, 2017)

I started cubing 24 December, 2016, only 4 months of cubing now I avarage around 18-21 seconds & my Pb 14.152 but you are totally awesome, you achieve sub 10 & it ain't impossible, getting lucky isn't a crime


----------



## McNugget³ (Apr 27, 2017)

Rahul Tirkey said:


> I started cubing 24 December, 2016, only 4 months of cubing now I avarage around 18-21 seconds & my Pb 14.152 but you are totally awesome, you achieve sub 10 & it ain't impossible, getting lucky isn't a crime


Good job with your cubing! And thank you!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 27, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Max Park said it took him about a year to get sub 10, and that's already ridiculous, I'd be amazed if you could do it before then.


He also said a week for sub 20.



JustinTimeCuber said:


> If this is real I'm sorry, but I'm really, really skeptical.


Don't you think that he would have done it where he got a little faster and a not +2 to make it seem more real? 53 moves and 7 TPS. Thats 5 away from the worlds best. And no offence to MCNuggit, but his U perm was the one of a 13-14 second solver. What does he have to gain if it is fake? Not even sub 2008 Official. If he has been on reddit for 4 monts, he probably knows he will get bashed by the community if he goes to a comp and gets a 25 second avg. Do you really think 9.06 A05 is their just so we think it is legit? He could have put the cam another angle. Two move crosses are not that rare, heck my PB from when I used CFOP is a two move cross. I am not the CFOP pro, but even I know that F2L is so easy to see with a two move cross and plan out 1/2 pairs (Maybe he can do 3, I never could.). My PB also was a 7 move LL and about only 150 solves? Maybe he got grounded, maybe he did what people who want to become fast do, slow solves, no timer. I think he is legit.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 27, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> he probably knows he will get bashed by the community if he goes to a comp and gets a 25 second avg.


kinda like how @gatewaycuber trolled everyone


----------



## McNugget³ (Apr 28, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Don't you think that he would have done it where he got a little faster and a not +2 to make it seem more real? 53 moves and 7 TPS. Thats 5 away from the worlds best. And no offence to MCNuggit, but his U perm was the one of a 13-14 second solver. What does he have to gain if it is fake? Not even sub 2008 Official. If he has been on reddit for 4 monts, he probably knows he will get bashed by the community if he goes to a comp and gets a 25 second avg. Do you really think 9.06 A05 is their just so we think it is legit? He could have put the cam another angle. Two move crosses are not that rare, heck my PB from when I used CFOP is a two move cross. I am not the CFOP pro, but even I know that F2L is so easy to see with a two move cross and plan out 1/2 pairs (Maybe he can do 3, I never could.). My PB also was a 7 move LL and about only 150 solves? Maybe he got grounded, maybe he did what people who want to become fast do, slow solves, no timer. I think he is legit.


Thank you very much  I did slow solves for about 2 weeks, brought my F2L down from 15-20 seconds down to 4 seconds. I also learnt PLL and worked on my cross. Haven't finished learning OLL yet but I should be done soon.

And also, wow my video got a dislike haha..


----------



## willi pilz (Apr 28, 2017)

McNugget³ said:


> My current averages are: 13.68 ao100, 11.57 ao50, 11.21 ao12 and 11.46 ao5.



You lost the game of fake right here

It would be more like: 13.68 ao100 13.30 ao50 12.50 ao12 11.50 ao5


----------



## McNugget³ (Apr 28, 2017)

willi pilz said:


> You lost the game of fake right here
> 
> It would be more like: 13.68 ao100 13.30 ao50 12.50 ao12 11.50 ao5


I wasn't aware you could decide what my averages are. That's what they are, I don't do fake solves!

Edit: Is this enough proof for you? http://imgur.com/a/zwSLp
I guess you're wrong.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 28, 2017)

I don't think it's fake, just crazy. Probably the insane improvement rate has something o do with it
Mine go something like:
8.8 ao5
9.7 ao12
10.5 ao50
10.7 ao100
11.1 ao1000

Edit: I forgot to add why I don't think it's fake. What has he got to benefit from saying he has a 7.4 single and those averages on these forums? It's not particularly fast and I don't see any other reason why he would.
I mean it could be, but what does that change?

GJ single


----------



## McNugget³ (Apr 28, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I don't think it's fake, just crazy. Probably the insane improvement rate has something o do with it
> Mine go something like:
> 8.8 ao5
> 9.7 ao12
> ...


Thank you. I can't believe I have gotten 3 dislikes on the video. I was so happy about a 7.4 solve and people are calling it fake. Unbelievable.


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 28, 2017)

For everyone calling this fake, I get it, but its really not that odd to get 1 really good solve. Obviously the scaling is different but my pb is 16 secs flat and at that time I averaged like 28-32. Just because you lock up when you see a potentially easy cross/f2l doesn't mean other can't keep their cool. Hell I've done it once in my own way. I don't think its unreasonable for someone pushing the 12 second barrier to get an extraordinarily direct solve path, and I'm glad he got it on cam. Even if it's fake, he's only lying to himself. I really just don't see the motivation. A bit of overzealous skepticism IMHO. Gratz on the lucky but well executed solve.


----------



## McNugget³ (Apr 28, 2017)

MalusDB said:


> For everyone calling this fake, I get it, but its really not that odd to get 1 really good solve. Obviously the scaling is different but my pb is 16 secs flat and at that time I averaged like 28-32. Just because you lock up when you see a potentially easy cross/f2l doesn't mean other can't keep their cool. Hell I've done it once in my own way. I don't think its unreasonable for someone pushing the 12 second barrier to get an extraordinarily direct solve path, and I'm glad he got it on cam. Even if it's fake, he's only lying to himself. I really just don't see the motivation. A bit of overzealous skepticism IMHO. Gratz on the lucky but well executed solve.


Thank you very much, and thanks to everyone else who is smart enough to know that this isn't a fake solve.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 31, 2017)

Hey dude, have you been to a comp yet? Just thought of you for some reason and wondering how fast you are.


----------



## McNugget³ (Jun 1, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Hey dude, have you been to a comp yet? Just thought of you for some reason and wondering how fast you are.


I haven't been to a comp yet, nothing has come up in my city yet. I'm currently averaging sub 9 and yesterday I got a sub 7 ao5! It's funny because I stay around a certain time for about a week, then I get a great ao5 and all my times suddenly drop to the times in the ao5. Maybe I will be sub 7 soon! I also got a 5.03 PB yesterday.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 1, 2017)

McNugget³ said:


> I haven't been to a comp yet, nothing has come up in my city yet. I'm currently averaging sub 9 and yesterday I got a sub 7 ao5! It's funny because I stay around a certain time for about a week, then I get a great ao5 and all my times suddenly drop to the times in the ao5. Maybe I will be sub 7 soon! I also got a 5.03 PB yesterday.


NO. WAY.

Ok I find this very hard to believe, because you've overtaken me even though I've been cubing for years more than you. But if this is true, tell me everything! How much do you practice each day, how do you practice, what tutorials do you learn off and what would you say you do differently than everyone else.

I would love to see some solves, I'm sure others would too.


----------



## glen (Jun 1, 2017)

McNugget³ said:


> I haven't been to a comp yet, nothing has come up in my city yet. I'm currently averaging sub 9 and yesterday I got a sub 7 ao5! It's funny because I stay around a certain time for about a week, then I get a great ao5 and all my times suddenly drop to the times in the ao5. Maybe I will be sub 7 soon! I also got a 5.03 PB yesterday.


Ummmmmm..... I have been cubing for about 4 months, know full pll and most olls, but no way are you sub nine after four months! I do about a hundred solves a day (half slow turning), and I am sub 24. HOW ARE YOU IMPROVING THAT FAST?!?!?! Does not make any sense.

Ok at least that is what I think. But dude, if you go to a comp and perform as well as you say you do, then AMAZING JOB!


----------



## sqAree (Jun 1, 2017)

glen said:


> Ummmmmm..... I have been cubing for about 4 months, know full pll and most olls, but no way are you sub nine after four months! I do about a hundred solves a day (half slow turning), and I am sub 24. HOW ARE YOU IMPROVING THAT FAST?!?!?! Does not make any sense.
> 
> Ok at least that is what I think. But dude, if you go to a comp and perform as well as you say you do, then AMAZING JOB!



Nah it's 5 months he is cubing, thread is from one month ago.
Still decent improvement I suppose.


----------



## glen (Jun 1, 2017)

sqAree said:


> Nah it's 5 months he is cubing, thread is from one month ago.
> Still decent improvement I suppose.


Oh ok but still, you really can't improve from sub 14 to sub 9 in a month. That could only happen if you went into beast mode


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 1, 2017)

McNugget³ said:


> I haven't been to a comp yet, nothing has come up in my city yet. I'm currently averaging sub 9 and yesterday I got a sub 7 ao5! It's funny because I stay around a certain time for about a week, then I get a great ao5 and all my times suddenly drop to the times in the ao5. Maybe I will be sub 7 soon! I also got a 5.03 PB yesterday.


it's been a month. you're saying you went from a low-mid 7 single (my current PB) to being sub9 in a month?? i hope you'll understand if i don't believe you until i see some proof thank have day


----------



## McNugget³ (Jun 1, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> NO. WAY.
> 
> Ok I find this very hard to believe, because you've overtaken me even though I've been cubing for years more than you. But if this is true, tell me everything! How much do you practice each day, how do you practice, what tutorials do you learn off and what would you say you do differently than everyone else.
> 
> I would love to see some solves, I'm sure others would too.



Thanks! I practice a lot every day, basically whenever I have my hands free. I do a lot of untimed solves because of this, some of them are slow solves, but most are just turning as fast as I can without pausing. I have found that lately I've been able to do around 7-8 TPS during F2L without pausing at all. That's what I've been focusing on lately, just turning really fast without pausing. I don't really watch tutorials, just example solves from a lot of top cubers like Feliks, Jay Mcneil, Drew Brads, and I also watch their fastest solves a lot, which gives me inspiration to go faster.

I think the main thing that has led me to progress this fast is changing my practice techniques all the time. If you stick to one practice technique for too long you will get use to it and your progress will slow down.

I have exams for the next two weeks so after that I'm going to upload some solves.



glen said:


> Ummmmmm..... I have been cubing for about 4 months, know full pll and most olls, but no way are you sub nine after four months! I do about a hundred solves a day (half slow turning), and I am sub 24. HOW ARE YOU IMPROVING THAT FAST?!?!?! Does not make any sense.
> 
> Ok at least that is what I think. But dude, if you go to a comp and perform as well as you say you do, then AMAZING JOB!



Thanks! I'm definitely planning on going to the next comp that comes up near me.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 1, 2017)

McNugget³ said:


> I haven't been to a comp yet, nothing has come up in my city yet. I'm currently averaging sub 9 and yesterday I got a sub 7 ao5! It's funny because I stay around a certain time for about a week, then I get a great ao5 and all my times suddenly drop to the times in the ao5. Maybe I will be sub 7 soon! I also got a 5.03 PB yesterday.



What the heck?! Daaang, that's impressive. I really want to see you go to a comp sometime soon.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 1, 2017)

McNugget³ said:


> Thanks! I practice a lot every day, basically whenever I have my hands free. I do a lot of untimed solves because of this, some of them are slow solves, but most are just turning as fast as I can without pausing. I have found that lately I've been able to do around 7-8 TPS during F2L without pausing at all. That's what I've been focusing on lately, just turning really fast without pausing. I don't really watch tutorials, just example solves from a lot of top cubers like Feliks, Jay Mcneil, Drew Brads, and I also watch their fastest solves a lot, which gives me inspiration to go faster.
> 
> I think the main thing that has led me to progress this fast is changing my practice techniques all the time. If you stick to one practice technique for too long you will get use to it and your progress will slow down.
> 
> ...


Great job!


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 13, 2017)

Sorry for the bump, but just kinda curious how it's going. Are you still averaging around sub-9, or have you gotten sub-Feliks already? 

If you have some recent solves to upload, I'd be more than interested.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 13, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Sorry for the bump, but just kinda curious how it's going. Are you still averaging around sub-9, or have you gotten sub-Feliks already?
> 
> If you have some recent solves to upload, I'd be more than interested.



On his youtube it says his pb is now 5.04! But idk he hasn't been active anywhere in a while. I've seen this happen with a few people before where you see them become really fast and then disappear. Don't want to make any assumptions though


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 13, 2017)

@McNugget³ , any comps yet?


----------



## McNugget³ (Jul 14, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Sorry for the bump, but just kinda curious how it's going. Are you still averaging around sub-9, or have you gotten sub-Feliks already?
> 
> If you have some recent solves to upload, I'd be more than interested.





EntireTV said:


> On his youtube it says his pb is now 5.04! But idk he hasn't been active anywhere in a while. I've seen this happen with a few people before where you see them become really fast and then disappear. Don't want to make any assumptions though



Hey! I haven't been active for a while because a few months back I unfortunately fractured my thumb and tore a tendon in my left hand just by slipping and falling. I continued to cube with a broken thumb (I was in a cast so I wouldn't get any pain) but because of this the fracture has turned out to be a nonunion, which is when the bone doesn't fully heal back. So I have been out of cubing for a while but my thumb has settled down a little now so I am able to cube again. I'm just starting to get back into it but my speed and lookahead has gone down a lot.

I'll update you in the future, thanks for your interest though


----------

